# Época de Furacões 2007 - Austrália



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 12:18)

Last Update: Tuesday, January 2, 2007. 8:14pm (AEDT)

Dampier, Port Hedland prepare for first cyclone

The Western Australian ports of Dampier and Port Hedland are closing in preparation for the first cyclone of the season.

Ships carrying iron ore, liquefied natural gas and general cargo have had to leave and anchor at sea.

The Bureau of Meteorology says category one Tropical Cyclone Isobel is now north of Port Hedland and moving south towards the coast at 22 kilometres per hour.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1820581.htm 






http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDE00902.loop.shtml


----------



## Luis França (2 Jan 2007 às 12:23)

E, ainda, outro na costa de Madagascar /Ilhas Clovis, com ventos de 111km/h...


----------



## Luis França (3 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

Last Update: Wednesday, January 3, 2007. 7:23pm (AEDT)

The bureau is worried a perfect storm could develop. (BoM)

Cyclone weakens but WA braces for 'perfect storm'

There have been no reports of damage from cyclone Isobel, which crossed Western Australia's northern Pilbara coast this afternoon.

The category one cyclone has been downgraded to a low pressure system after it hit Eighty Mile Beach, located almost halfway between Broome and Port Hedland.

Emergency services are now preparing for a massive storm that is expected to hit the state's south-eastern regions at 3am AWDT tomorrow.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200701/s1821110.htm


----------



## Vince (2 Fev 2007 às 23:25)

Luis França disse:


> Este é o Dora.... (e vão 5)



E a menina Dora contra as expectativas, segue forte e com um olho muito bem definido.

_At 1800 UTC on February 2, Météo-France reported the center of Intense Tropical Cyclone Dora to be located near 18.1°S, 67.9°E, or 1,305 km (810 miles) east-northeast of the coast of Réunion. It had maximum 10-minute average winds of 95 kt (*175 km/h, 110 mph*) with wind gusts of up to 135 kt (*250 km/h, 155 mph*). Its estimated minimum central pressure was *942 hPa*, and it was moving south-southwest at 4 kt (7 km/h). At 1800 UTC February 2, the JTWC reported Tropical Cyclone 10S (Dora) to be located about 720 nm (1,335 km, 830 miles) east-northeast of Réunion. Maximum average 1-minute sustained winds were 110 kt (210 km/h, 130 mph), with higher gusts. The maximum wave height associated with the cyclone was 35 ft (10.6 m)._


----------



## Angelstorm (6 Fev 2007 às 22:41)

Na Austrália o ciclone Nelson está em categoria 2, e a atingir terra.





Fonte:
http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ65004.shtml


----------



## Seringador (9 Fev 2007 às 17:27)

Bem, como não havia deixado de ser a previsão aponta para uma época mais intensa que a anterior (tb não era dificil mesmo sendo probabilistico )
Fiaca aqui a primeira grande abordagem (ler com calma), eu acho que vai ser uma época tipo 2005 não no nº de tempestades mas mais ao nível da localização geográfica do caminho como no nascimento a latitudes a N, acho que vão ser mais do que 14 tempestades nomeadas.... a ver vamos

Vai haver muito ACE e o SAL vai ser menos intenso e mais a Sul de Cabo Verde.

Previsão estatística e probabilística da Colorado State University - Philip J. Klotzbach and William M. Gray 

http://typhoon.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/2006/dec2006/

mais aqui
http://hurricane.atmos.colostate.edu/Forecasts/
acho estes profissionai melhores do que os do NHC, mas é uma opinião


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2007 às 21:19)

Se eles lá já tinham cheias por todo lado agora é que vai ser bonito nas zonas costeiras


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2007 às 17:27)

E o Favio já lá está as próximas horas vão ser terriveis.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Fev 2007 às 11:45)

Está cheio de força ventos com cerca de 160 km/h http://journals.aol.co.uk/pharmolo/...007/02/20/hurricane-update---20-february/3815


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 12:53)

George and Jacob calling...


----------



## Luis França (3 Mar 2007 às 11:52)

*Nervous coast on cyclone Odette watch*
http://www.news.com.au/couriermail/story/0,23739,21317598-952,00.html


----------



## Luis França (7 Mar 2007 às 16:45)




----------



## Santos (8 Mar 2007 às 08:57)

Os dois ciclones que se encontram no Indico estão muito próximos um do outro e
devido à influência exercida pelo George sobre o Jacob, torna-se difícil prever uma trajectória para este último.


----------



## Luis França (10 Mar 2007 às 15:49)

*Australia, More cyclone havoc*
http://www.news.com.au/sundaymail/story/0,23739,21359418-953,00.html

EMERGENCY crews last night were racing against time to prepare battered communities in Western Australia's north for a second powerful cyclone in 72 hours.


----------



## dj_alex (10 Mar 2007 às 16:04)

Luis França disse:


> *Australia, More cyclone havoc*
> http://www.news.com.au/sundaymail/story/0,23739,21359418-953,00.html
> 
> EMERGENCY crews last night were racing against time to prepare battered communities in Western Australia's north for a second powerful cyclone in 72 hours.



Este ano calhou à Australia a fava....


----------



## Angelstorm (11 Mar 2007 às 17:29)

Realmente este ano a Austrália é a "contemplada".
Vamos ver se será algum prenúncio para a época de 2007, de furacões no Atlântico Norte...


----------



## Luis França (11 Mar 2007 às 23:49)

Mais outro a caminho de Madagáscar ou Moçambique e, pelos vistos, bem convectivo:


----------



## Luis França (14 Mar 2007 às 12:05)

*Sea monster gives Sydney goosebumps*






A massive whirlpool has developed off the coast of NSW, dragging down the sea surface 
by almost a metre, diverting a mighty ocean current and chilling Sydney beachgoers.
The mysterious whirlpool is 200 kilometres across and 1000 metres deep, reaching the 
ocean floor, CSIRO oceanographers say. The centre is 100 kilometres from the coast 
and could stay there for several months.
And another eddy of similar proportions is sitting further off the coast.
CSIRO satellite oceanographer Dr David Griffin said that, while cold-water 
eddies regularly appeared off Sydney, scientists knew very little about what 
causes them or the influence they have in the Tasman Sea ecosystem. 

[link]


----------



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 23:11)

Madagascar vai dentro de dias ser atingida pelo 6º ciclone tropical desta época, em apenas 4 meses, um recorde no número de tempestades destas num tão curto espaço de tempo.

O último ciclone activo chama-se Jaya, não parece muito sério, mas fica para os registos a quantidade de tempestades deste género a fustigar Madagascar, ainda a recuperar dos últimos ciclones.























> 825
> WTIO30 FMEE 021809
> 
> RSMC / TROPICAL CYCLONE CENTRE / LA REUNION
> ...


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2007 às 12:57)

Landfall do ciclone tropical *Jaya*, felizmente bastante enfraquecido.











Os modelos não prevêm que afecte de forma séria Moçambique.



> It's forecast to regain STS strength as it heads SSW in the Mozambique Channel. The forecast map shows that it will just about scrape the coast of Mozambique, but not make landfall within the forecast period.


----------

